# N'empêche... (empêcher)



## chuyitos

Buenos días, forum.

Necesito su ayuda. La frase es la siguiente:

*N'empêche, cette mission vaut la peine d'être poursuivie.*

*....., vale la pena proseguir con esta misión.*


Gracias por la deferencia y su tiempo.


----------



## Paquita

A pesar de esto (lo que precede) = es forma acortada y coloquial por consiguiente de "cela n'empêche pas que/de...." = esto no impide (que) ...


----------



## chuyitos

Súper...gracias, Paquit&.


----------



## Gévy

Nueva pregunta

​Hola a todos:

Necesito ideas frescas, nuevas, chispeantes... vamos, ¡os necesito a vosotros! 

Cómo traduciríais "*n'empêche*" et "*n'empêche que*"?

- Ils disent que l'économie va bien, n'empêche qu'il y a vachement de chômage !

- Ce n'était pas grand chose à faire, n'empêche que je suis sur les rotules.

- Il est bien gentil, mais j'en ai ma claque de ses histoires, n'empêche !

- Elle a du courage, n'empêche ! Élever toute seule ses dix gamins, faut le faire !

Bon, les dicos traduisent ça habituellement par:

- y aun así (n'empêche)
- no quita que (n'empêche que) 

No me convence para nada. El registro francés es coloquial, y las dos traducciones propuestas no lo son. Tampoco sirven para todos los casos. Y además, el hecho de tener "n'empêche" para acabar la frase, le da fuerza a la concesión o apreciación final.

¿Alguna idea, genios? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Yul

¿Sea como sea? 

¿No?

¿Que tal ?

Yul


----------



## ed-hipo

, un peu fade mais :
, eso sí
 "anda que...."

'ta lego !


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

La verdad es que me da miedo ayudar a Gévy... que tengo casi en un pedestal de tanto que me ha ayudado en mis traducciones. 

Con mucho miedo y propongo "no obstante" para n'empêche que. 

no obstante que haya mucho desempleo 

Nos vemos


----------



## café olé

No me digas...
Qué quieres que te diga...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je me suis aussi posé la même question et n'ai pu la régler, si ce n'est en employant les formes traditionnelles insatisfaisantes: lo que no impide (quita) que
Pour le n'empêche, *así y todo* en tête de phrase a souvent ce sens.
Amicalement


----------



## Gévy

Hola, chicos :

Sí, me gusta lo que me proponéis, por ahí van los tiros. Esas expresiones "de andar por casa" que usamos sin darnos cuenta y permiten añadir ese contrapeso a la primera parte de la frase.

Todas me sirven y tienen su algo. Lo apunto todo... 

Estaba pensando en otra, ahora que os leo: no te creas. ¿podría funcionar? 

Mejor os dejo pensarlo a vosotros, lo hacéis muy requetebien. 

Bisous, merci, et bonne soirée !

Gévy


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

A mí, en castellano, lo que me sale es lo que ha dicho GURB: *lo que no impide.*

Y para"_n'empêche_" me sale *¡no te pienses!, no te vayas a creer* (que sí o que no).

En tu ejemplo: _Tiene valor, no te creas/no te pienses. Sacar adelante  ella sola a sus diez hijos...¡hay que hacerlo!_


Y sin que sirva de precedente, querida Gévy, un beso __


----------



## café olé

Yo insisto... (con perdón) aunque sé que mis propuestas tienen sin duda un sesgo demasiado coloquial:

Dicen que la economía va bien y, _qué quieres que te diga_, hay mogollón de paro.

Es muy amable, pero a mí me tiene ya harta, _qué quieres que te diga_...

Ella vale mucho, _no me digas_. Sacar adelante a sus diez hijos: hay que saber hacerlo...

Van un poco en la misma línea de las vuestras (no (te) creas, no (te) vayas a pensar... También me gusta mucho -para ciertos casos y giros- la propuesta de "eso sí"). Creo que encajan muy bien con todos los ejemplos que Gévy ha puesto.


----------



## bebes

Nueva pregunta

​ Hola! Ésta es mi primera entrada en el foro. 
¿Alguien puede darme una buena traducción para la frase "Il n'empêche"? Sé lo que quiere decir, pero no encuentro la equivalencia adecuada.
¿Valdría "eso es lo de menos" o no es exacto?


----------



## Paquita

Hola Bebes:
Bienvenido entre nosotros.

Antes de preguntar, ¿has mirado en nuestro diccionario? Ahí te dan varias soluciones; si ninguna te conviene es que en tu contexto significa algo más y lo necesitamos para poder ayudarte...

edit : es lo de menos, no me parece corresponder, no veo en qué contexto podría ser...
a lo mejor = no se puede eludir, sin embargo, a pesar de lo dicho... pero no estoy nada segura...

edit 2 = acabo de unir tu mensaje a dos hilos existentes en los que deberías encontrar lo que buscas...


----------



## blue moore

creo que podría ser:
no obstante


----------



## Little Chandler

Nueva pregunta

​ Hola a todos:

Me gustaría saber el significado de _n'empêche_ cuando va así, sólo, por ejemplo empezando una frase:

_Je suis encore tombé malade et je dois retourner chez le kiné. J'aime pas ça du tout, mais je me sens mieux après quand même. *N'empêche*, maintenant quand on va chez le docteur, je pleure dès que je vois son truc autour du coup, le stéthoscope._

Gracias.


----------



## court-pendu

Hola:

- ¿No (es) por nada pero...?

Hasta otra


----------



## transalpino

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola,
necesito ayuda con la siguiente frase:

"Il n'empêche, voici donc des gêneurs, des empêcheurs d'amnésie collective alors que tous veulent banaliser Tchernobyl..."

(Está hablando de cierto heroico profesor bielorruso que trabajaba contra los efectos de la contaminación y de la represión en Bielorrusia).

Mi intento: "No impide, así pues los estorbos, los aguafiestas de la amnesia colectiva, cuando todos quieren banalizar Chernóbil..." 

(¡Uf, estoy perdido!)


----------



## transalpino

Perdonad, no había encontrado este hilo...
Después de leerlo, me atrevo a dar una nueva versión de la frase:

                                 "Aún así, estos son los estorbos, los aguafiestas de la amnesia colectiva ahora que todos quieren banalizar Chernóbil..."


Me parece que va por ahí la cosa, pero todavía no acaba de sonarme bien del todo.
¿Cómo lo véis?


----------



## jprr

Sin embargo / No obstante / Da lo mismo, acá estan unos ...


----------



## Gévy

Hola transalpino:

Otra más: Así y todo.


> *así y todo.* * 1.     * loc. conjunt. A pesar de eso, aun siendo así.
> RAE


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Henry Days

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Cuando ya existe un hilo, no abras otro nuevo, por fa
​
Hablando de Louis XIV y sus riquezas:
"Il n'empêche que les guerres, la Cour et l'administration ne peuvent être assurés par la seule vente d'offices, d'armoiries ou de titres nobiliaires et que la création d'impôts nouveaux et la manipulation financière ne sufissent pas à rétablir les finances".

Mi intento de traducción:
"Eso no impide que las guerras, la Corte y la administración puedan ser aseguradas por la mera venta de oficios, escudos de armas o títulos nobiliarios y que la creación de nuevos impuestos y la manipulación financiera no basten para restablecer las finanzas".

Mi duda principal es que la primera parte (en mi traducción) parece decir lo contrario de la segunda: A asegura B, pero no basta (entonces no asegura).
Veo que "il n'empêche que" tiene un "ne" facultativo (CNRTL), y también puede ser traducido como "malgré ça". Esto confundido. ¿Alguna ayuda?


----------



## jprr

Henry Days said:


> ....
> "Il n'empêche que les guerres, la Cour et l'administration_* ne *_*peuvent* être assurés par la seule vente d'offices, d'armoiries ou de titres nobiliaires et que la création d'impôts nouveaux et la manipulation financière ne sufissent pas à rétablir les finances".
> 
> Mi intento de traducción:
> "Eso no impide que las guerras, la Corte y la administración  [*¿?*] *puedan* ser aseguradas por la mera venta de oficios, escudos de armas o títulos nobiliarios y que la creación de nuevos impuestos y la manipulación financiera no basten para restablecer las finanzas".
> 
> Mi duda principal *es que la primera parte (en mi traducción) parece decir lo contrario de la segunda:* A asegura B, pero no basta (entonces no asegura).
> Veo que "il n'empêche que" tiene un "ne" facultativo (CNRTL), y también puede ser traducido como "malgré ça". Esto confundido. ¿Alguna ayuda?



...


----------



## Henry Days

Te agradezco la velocidad y la simpatía , pero tu comentario me ha resultado críptico. No has seguido la regla de Einstein (pas plus).


----------



## jprr

Sencillamente  te perdiste una negación en la traducción, por eso no te parece coherente :

 la Cour et l'administration_* ne *_*peuvent*  [ pas / plus ] être assurés par  ...


----------



## Henry Days

Se me metió en la cabeza que el "ne" era expletivo, y no pude salir de allí.
Ahora voy bien. Mil gracias.


----------



## gustave

"il n'empêche que" est une expression toute faite. Je la traduirais par quelque chose du genre "aún así".
Aún así, las guerras ... no pueden ...
Ça n'est pas un subjonctif.

Salut,


----------



## galizano

Me atrevo a proponerte (sin ninguna garantía, pero es lo que se me ocurre) : pese a ello, a pesar de todo, con todo, resulta ...... las guerras .......no pueden.....


----------



## Henry Days

Gracias a todos


----------



## gabirodcha

Hola a todos. He estado leyendo este hilo, pero no encuentro una traducción satisfactoria para la expresión "n'empêche" cuando va sola, antes de una frase a modo de interjección.

_N'empêche...! Elles ont raison d'avoir peur...

_Se me ocurre:

¡Pues sí...!,¡Pues sí que...! (dando la razón al otro/a 'a pesar de todo', siendo esta una de la traducciones más comunes.)
¡Anda que...! (no me gusta tanto porque da a entender que se es de la opinión contraria.)
Y el resto de lo que se me ocurre no lo pongo porque implica tacos y maldiciones, muy comunes en el lenguaje coloquial español, pero que no se pueden usar.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Me parece que el
- Y aún...
va muy bien aquí.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

Déjà proposé dans les posts #9 (GURB) et #21(Gévy) *así y todo*...


----------



## Ce-ci

¡Hola a todos! 
Después de leer las definiciones y consultas en el foro sigo teniendo problemas para traducir "n'empêche" cuando va sola.
La frase es de la novela _La Chute_, de Albert Camus. 
"Je sais bien que le goût du linge fin ne suppose pas forcément qu'on ait les pieds sales. N'empêche. Le style, comme la popeline, dissimule trop souvent de l'eczéma." Por el contexto, creo que tendría el sentido de _no obstante,_ _sin embargo_, _aún así, _pero no logro encontrarle un equivalente que vaya solo.

¿Me podrían ayudar?

Muchas gracias


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

Non ici le sens n'est pas vraiment celui de _no obstante,_ _sin embargo_...

L'idée est que ce qui précède (la 1ère phrase) "_ne change rien au fait que_ Le style...."  => . Igual. / No quita que el estilo, ...


----------



## Ce-ci

jprr said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Non ici le sens n'est pas vraiment celui de _no obstante,_ _sin embargo_...
> 
> L'idée est que ce qui précède (la 1ère phrase) "_ne change rien au fait que_ Le style...."  => . Igual. / No quita que el estilo, ...



¡Ahora si! Muchas gracias


----------

